# Tashyboy on Sky sports. &#128513;



## Tashyboy (Apr 21, 2018)

Well it was only a matter of time before my skills were noticed.

Took young Bradley Tash up to Norwood Park today and the club was doing a "girls golf rock" day. In essence the club was promoting girls golf. I believe it is something that Golf England are pushing. 

Anyway Tash turns up with young Bradley for the kids roll up and someone dropped out Sky sports were coming to film the day and wanted some shots of kids hitting balls. What with young Bradley being the youngest and smallest there. I suppose he provided the aaaaaaaah factor whilst Grandad Tash supplied the eye candy. So 10 mins into the lesson Richard Strange, one of our PGAs who is fantastic with the kids has had 5 mins with Bradley who is smashing it lovely for a five yr old. The cameras turned up. Bradley promptly knobs it for the next 10 shots whilst watching the camera.
Obviously the presenter the knew her stuff, coz she does no more than asks Tashyboy and young Bradley for an interview. Suffice to say, Tashyboy owned the camera.
It was a good experience, chucked in a few rammels etc.
Will it be on Telly, watch this space but it was a good laugh.


----------



## dewsweeper (Apr 21, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Well it was only a matter of time before my skills were noticed.

Took young Bradley Tash up to Norwood Park today and the club was doing a "girls golf rock" day. In essence the club was promoting girls golf. I believe it is something that Golf England are pushing. 

Anyway Tash turns up with young Bradley for the kids roll up and someone dropped out Sky sports were coming to film the day and wanted some shots of kids hitting balls. What with young Bradley being the youngest and smallest there. I suppose he provided the aaaaaaaah factor whilst Grandad Tash supplied the eye candy. So 10 mins into the lesson Richard Strange, one of our PGAs who is fantastic with the kids has had 5 mins with Bradley who is smashing it lovely for a five yr old. The cameras turned up. Bradley promptly knobs it for the next 10 shots whilst watching the camera.
Obviously the presenter the knew her stuff, coz she does no more than asks Tashyboy and young Bradley for an interview. Suffice to say, Tashyboy owned the camera.
It was a good experience, chucked in a few rammels etc.
Will it be on Telly, watch this space but it was a good laugh.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, well done but not sure about eye candy !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 21, 2018)

You could be the next Peter Allis :rofl:


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 21, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			You could be the next Peter Allis :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I never knew Peter Allis had Tyrets, something else I have learned today. &#128513;


----------



## user2010 (Apr 21, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			I never knew Peter Allis had Tyrets, something else I have learned today. &#62977;
		
Click to expand...



Here's something else you'll learn today, it's spelt Tourette's!!!:thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 21, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Here's something else you'll learn today, it's spelt Tourette's!!!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ffs summat else are learned &#128513;


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 21, 2018)

will the clip be sub-titled :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2018)

full_throttle said:



			will the clip be sub-titled :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

and translated back to English


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 21, 2018)

Behave boys, he is only five. I don't think he did bad


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 21, 2018)

Get Tashy a regular spot on Sky Golf.


----------



## HankMarvin (Apr 21, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Get Tashy a regular spot on Sky Golf.
		
Click to expand...

NoooÃ²


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 21, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			NoooÃ²
		
Click to expand...


Am with you ðŸ‘


----------

